# Baby Hognose Snake?



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

I think it's a hognose, but have never seen a juvenile. The adults I've seen have had more of a copper color.


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Nobody knows?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I think your right! Love those little guys .


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Not sure. Several snakes in Michigan have similar color/patterns. The head doesn't look quite like a Hognose. Here's a pic of a Hognose to compare to.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

hognose snakes vary in color and markings a lot depending on their locale. also a baby snake usually changes a lot as it ages and this goes for many species. its a hognose but it is tough to tell for sure without pics from other angles or better quality pics so i can see the scale formation on its head.


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought maybe it was, but I didn't see it first hand. The pictures came from a coworker when she was up in Harrison. Too bad there weren't better pictures, but she was scared to death of it. :lol:


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

100% a hognose. Cool find


----------

